# What's the controversy over merle's?



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I have seen several websites alluding to this controversy, but haven't seen anyone really go into it. From what I understand so far, the merle color is not approved and is frowned upon? Why? Is there a genetic defect that goes along with it??

I have seen merle australian shepherds and they are beautiful! Have never seen a chi that color and maybe I won't?

Just curious if anyone knows what's behind the controversy over color.

Brodysmom


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

I think there is a genetic defect and some problems iv read somewhere?? and iv also heard that breeders believe the merle was added sort of later on in the blood line??

Im not sure about all this though, some one on here will definately know something, I am interested in this as i love merle chis.... x


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I heard it affected the eyes....but I don't know where I heard it and it could be rubbish!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

The merle gene causes contorversy in about every breed that carries it. With Great Danes it can cause deafness, blindness, seizures, etc.... I think it may be the same in Chi's? 

And as said above I believe that they think some other dog was mixed in with Chi's way back to cause the Merle and some say the Merle are not a true chi? It is all a matter of personal opinion I believe but it does seem to be a controversial topic.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Discussing merles nearly always ends in a slanging match - no matter which forum it is discussed on.

Merle is a pattern, not a colour. It has been genetically proven that it could not arise from being a genetic mutation which merle breeders claim it is. It apparently appeared by crossing either a dachie/sheltie or some other breed which carries that pattern.
Pro Merle breeders defend that this is incorrect.

The pattern has been banned by a lot of countries.

Many see it as a money making scheme - when they originally came into the UK they were being sold at £3500+ (for that price I would have wanted 24ct Gold chihuahua!

Here are some links which you might find helpful:

Merle Update
“………..the Kennel Club has decided not to register merle (dapple) Chihuahuas (Smooth or Longcoat) in order to avoid any future possible problems.”On the 18th July 2007 The Kennel Club posted a Press Release on their website regarding their decision not to register merle(dapple) Chihuahuas (Smooth or Longcoat) – please click on the following link to their website:- 
http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/cgi-bin/item.cgi?id=1305

An amendment to the Chihuahua (Longcoat and Smoothcoat) Breed Standard was announced in the December 2007 Kennel Club Gazette, namely:-
'Colour: Any colour or mixture of colours - but NEVER merle (dapple).'

Guidance for Judges in the UK
The Kennel Club was contacted for guidance to judges and the following official answer was received which is very helpful and should be noted:- 
It is the responsibility of any judge to assess each individual dog against the requirements of the breed standard, and placings should then be decided on the relevant merits and faults of each dog. The revised breed standard is very definite on the subject of coat colour, stating ‘any colour or mixture of colours but never merle (dapple)’ and this very clear guidance should be taken into account by Chihuahua judges. It would therefore be surprising to find a merle Chihuahua being highly placed in a class unless there were strong extenuating circumstances – for example, if it is the only dog in the class. However, please note that under regulation F(1) 21.n ‘An award may be withheld if in the opinion of the Judge there is lack of sufficient merit’.

The Motion to change the Chihuahua Standard to add a disqualification for the merle colour has passed at the Canadian Kennel Club. It will be effective January 1, 2008”

The Trouble with Merle – A Health Warning:-

With recent media emphasis on “designer dogs” there is the danger that merle is going to be the popular and fashionable colour of the moment, no matter what breed of dog it occurs in. The general public will not know that, although all breeds carry the merle gene, there are circa 30 genes affecting coat colour - all breeds have the genes but not all versions of the genes. ie: a gene consists of two alleles and the allele is the alternative version of the gene and a part of the chromasome which always occurs in the same place on that chromasome. THUS the Merle Gene carries 2 alleles - Merle(dominant) and Non-Merle (recessive) - ALTHOUGH all breeds carry the merle gene, the Chihuahua carries the NON-MERLE ALLELE, therefore, for a Chihuahua to show merle coloring it MUST HAVE ONE MERLE PARENT. (Please visit http://www.diademchihuahuas.50megs.com 'Dr. Malcolm Willis article' page for more information.) 
Reputable breeders of breeds naturally carrying the Merle (dominant) gene know how to breed to diminish the blindness/deafness problems associated with this gene, but it still occurs in far larger percentages than one would wish. The merle dominant allele was introduced into Chihuahuas by relatively recent cross-breeding with other breeds, thus introducing the associated problems. The merle Chihuahua is, in effect, a cross-breed.

Testing exists to determine whether and animal is potentially affected by the blindness/deafness carried by the merle dominant allele and for those of you interested in the more technical details of the problem, please visit the following links:-


(Logo by kind permission of Kathy Hinderliter- Kandee)

Baer Testing www.lsu.edu/deafness/baerexpl.htm
www.lsu.edu/deafness/baerexpl.htm


Cerf
www.vmdb.org/cerf.html

If you would like to learn more about the problems with the merle dominant gene, please visit the following links:-

www.kandeechihuahuas.com/merles/ftlowille.html
www.picassochis.com/merles.htm
www.akcchf.org/news/index.cfm?article_id=138
www.ashgi.org/color/eyedefects.htm


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

If you're not showing or breeding it shouldn't really matter what color chihuahua you prefer but there are a lot of people who don't think they shouldn't exist


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Jesshan - Thanks for the links and that informative reply. That pretty much answers my question! Obviously, breeding a pattern that is linked with eye and hearing problems would not be ethical, in my opinion!
Brodysmom


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Defects occur in all coat colors. I personally think it comes down to proper breeding as opposed to coat color but there are 2 sides to every story. 

http://members.cox.net/loveschihuahuas/merles.html

http://www.nsalamerica.org/campaigns/chihuahuas/

www.myspace.com/donationsforemma


----------



## lgahr (Dec 16, 2008)

does this issue include brindles also?
Color was no issue for me but breeder stated Lola was a reverse brindle. Her color seems to meld and change on a weekly basis--I hope I am not looking at any future health problems because of coloration. I think her mother was a blue merle.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

> Obviously, breeding a pattern that is linked with eye and hearing problems would not be ethical, in my opinion!
> Brodysmom


you'd think so, wouldnt you? however when I was hunting a puppy, one breeder I spoke with on the phone about a litter she had was proud they had no tails! she was telling me how they were born that way and how special they are! and then she was telling me about her dwarf chihuahuas! (when I say dwarf, I don't mean 'teacup' that would have been bad enough, i mean like the genetic thing that causes a human to be a dwrf, only in a dog! and she is still breeding them!) and she acted like they are exotic and was doubling the price on them! I was horrified and could not get her off the phone and then she called me back the next day! pushy heifer!


----------



## MissB (Sep 6, 2008)

lgahr said:


> does this issue include brindles also?
> Color was no issue for me but breeder stated Lola was a reverse brindle. Her color seems to meld and change on a weekly basis--I hope I am not looking at any future health problems because of coloration. I think her mother was a blue merle.


No brindle is not effected by the merle gene so you don't need to worry

I'm highly against merle and would not deal with(here I mean buy a dog from or use in my own breeding, nothing else) any breeder that used merle or had it in the pedigree of there breeding dogs.
Other than that I'm not in a point to judge if you so choose to breed with them than that's on you.
What needs to be said and is extremely important when it comes to chihuahuas, is that the merle gene can be hidden. A dog can carry it but you can't tell, it's when you than breed two merles that it can cause serious health issues for the puppies.
In collies for example if the dog has merle you see it. That's why there's so much controversy with chis, from what I've understood. Please correct me if I'm wrong, I'm learning all I can myself for my future kennel.


----------



## MissB (Sep 6, 2008)

This link btw is one that I think is helpful and you can understand alot without having to read all the genetics.
http://www.kandeechihuahuas.com/merles/ftlowille.html
Which jesshan already gave us!


----------



## lgahr (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks MissB....
Since I could never breed my Lola hopefully this will not create any issue for me. I just can't help but wonder why in the world people would breed for the coloration if it is documented and factually supported by more than one source? How can breeding for coloration be justified by people who claim to want to meet the breed standard and produce accurate representation of the Chihuahua breed?
Is money the only consideration? Supply and demand? I was not aware of any of this when I was looking for a puppy. I have miniature horses and because they have been breed for size they frequently will produce a dwarf. These unfortunate creatures are sweet and lovable but to be pitied not reproduced. I am just beside myself here....I do not understand dog breeders at all!!!!!!!!


----------

